# HAPPY HATCH-DAY SPARTACUS!!!



## turtlepunk (Jun 28, 2012)

Spartacus is now ONE YEAR OLD!!! awwwwww






WHEN HE FIRST CAME HOME:


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 28, 2012)

Many happy returns Spartacus!


----------



## Miles Dad (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm sure he loved his hatchday cake!! Happy hatch day Spartacus!


----------



## reptastic (Jun 28, 2012)

Happy hatchday big boy


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jun 28, 2012)

Hatchday cake - thats awesome!


----------



## Diablo (Jun 28, 2012)

This is amazing haha, I can't wait until mine hatches I'm seriously checking my phone every hour for the email. I'm so anxious about it


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 28, 2012)

mmm what a cake! grats to you two.  how long did those ferns last?


----------



## Aardbark (Jun 28, 2012)

Happy birthday little guy!


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 29, 2012)

thanks everyone =) Spartacus thanks you too =P
@heather: haha he LOVED those ferns! climbed all over them until the last leaf fell off.....they didn't last long at all!!!!


----------

